# Could DP just be Karma?



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

I am a Christian but I also do believe in Karma. The universe has an uncanny knack for bringing right back around what you put out there. I won't lie, rougly 2 weeks before I got dp I did something horrible. I mean something that is considered universally low. Something that breaks the honor code for all humans. It is viewed that way because it should be.

Anyway, I got dp two weeks later. Do you think that dp is the universe punishing us for our bad deeds? It feels like it to me.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

crap i hope not. if so then i am gonna have a lot more problems down the road. i used to be a seriously bad dude so, karma doesn't inspire a lot of hope for me. i much prefer to believe if you do something bad and then something bad happens to you that it is coincidence.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I am a Christian but I also do believe in Karma. The universe has an uncanny knack for bringing right back around what you put out there. I won't lie, rougly 2 weeks before I got dp I did something horrible. I mean something that is considered universally low. Something that breaks the honor code for all humans. It is viewed that way because it should be.
> 
> Anyway, I got dp two weeks later. Do you think that dp is the universe punishing us for our bad deeds? It feels like it to me.


There's not really much that's considered universally low. Even murder and pederasty have been completely acceptable parts of many human societies, so I'm really wondering what you did.

And no, it's not karma, unless it's from stuff we did in past lives. The average age that DP kicks in is 16; I don't think most 16 year-olds are capable of the type of crap I would expect this condition to be a punishment for, if it really was the result of karmic re-balancing. Plus, I was a really good kid; super honest, generous, empathetic and kind. I don't think this condition is a result of something I did, but perhaps as a result of something I didn't do. I should have stuck up for myself more, believed in myself more, fought back when I was mistreated.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hitler never got DP, at least not that I know of.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hitler never got DP, at least not that I know of.


haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hitler never got DP, at least not that I know of.


Yes but he did end up comitting suicide like a little wussy, so, that could have been his payback.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Yes but he did end up comitting suicide like a little wussy, so, that could have been his payback.


Cyanide+gunshot to the head is hardly a wussy way of going out.

Plus, considering his syphilis and heavy amphetamine use, and the fact he was a dictator, he was an unusually paranoid individual. With the collapse of the Reich, it was more than he could take (understandably so). I don't think I could take that kind of pressure.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Before all this was happening I was building up my positive karma points... so either no, or I'm gonna have an amazing time once this thing is over.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

Karma from what?!!! from being an innocent victim to this condition? It's not like I killed someone. I have a concious and have not even done an ounce of what should be considered evil (which many people throughout history have done)

so I totally reject this idea.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Really this is a terrible way to think


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I am a Christian but I also do believe in Karma. The universe has an uncanny knack for bringing right back around what you put out there. I won't lie, rougly 2 weeks before I got dp I did something horrible. I mean something that is considered universally low. Something that breaks the honor code for all humans. It is viewed that way because it should be.
> 
> Anyway, I got dp two weeks later. Do you think that dp is the universe punishing us for our bad deeds? It feels like it to me.


Sounds like you are punishing yourself out of shame


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I dought it but it could be that a horny gorrilla with herpes viral infection of the pancreas came at 10 to midnight, cut a hole in our skulls, and fucked our brains out until he crapped his own diaper.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! Someone gave me a minus sign point thingy for my post above. HAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Claymore said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! Someone gave me a minus sign point thingy for my post above. HAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Now it's -2 , I'm tempted to give it a -3 , but that would be to much


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the most evil thing I ever did before I got my problems was using my crayon to draw on the coffee table because I wanted it to be blue all over.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Now it's -2 , I'm tempted to give it a -3 , but that would be to much


Somebody bumped it up to -1 so I made it 0.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Somebody bumped it up to -1 so I made it 0.


HAHAHA!!!!







Thanks Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Claymore said:


> HAHAHA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have +2

HAHAHA!!!

EDIT: Oh that was a different post...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Now you have +2
> 
> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> EDIT: Oh that was a different post...


HAHA!


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

Claymore said:


> HAHA!


I've got you at a +1


----------



## skeyesthelimit (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't believe in karma. There are victims everyday from something tragic. A family's house burned down, getting killed by a drunk driver, etc. Why wouldn't that be karma as well for the victims? Why doesn't anyone go "Hey, that's just karma for you" when a nice lady is manipulated at work by some schemer and fired? If it was some guy people knew with a bad past, they would be saying it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

How I see Karma is this:

"Watch your thoughts, for they become words.
Watch your words, for they become actions.
Watch your actions, for they become habits.
Watch your habits, for they become character.
Watch your character, for it becomes your destiny."
~Buddhist Laws of Karma~


----------



## meta_synthesis (Nov 27, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I am a Christian but I also do believe in Karma. The universe has an uncanny knack for bringing right back around what you put out there. I won't lie, rougly 2 weeks before I got dp I did something horrible. I mean something that is considered universally low. Something that breaks the honor code for all humans. It is viewed that way because it should be.
> 
> Anyway, I got dp two weeks later. Do you think that dp is the universe punishing us for our bad deeds? It feels like it to me.


I don't know if it is karma. I don't know where I stand on the issue of karma. Insofar as it is taken on as a belief, it is false. But as to its reality, its factness, it may very well exist. But that is not my experience. I sense on some level it does exist. Until however true insight comes to me I cannot speak on such matters.

But I will speak on what I do have experience with.



> I won't lie, rougly 2 weeks before I got dp I did something horrible.


That is merely a perspective. A subjective judgement call. What you call horrible, another calls gentle.

We simply cannot know.

There is such interconnectedness within the universe, as it is like a web that all interwoven, we never at any point have enough information available to us to be able to thus form a conclusion on an event. Even to say there is such a thing as an "event" is really arbitrary. Think about it, we take a stop watch, and then an event plays out, within the flow of life, and we, in our minds only, say, OK start, and then....... STOP. And whatever occurred in that time, which is never separate from the entire whole, the entire universe past, present, and future, we get some picture of what we INTERPRET has thus occurred within that imaginary "time-frame" and label it an "event" and then judge it. "It was a horrible act!" But how do you know, that down the line, 10 years from now, because that "event" took place, a whole series of events were set off, and the "ending result" was in fact a blessing to the earth. You cannot know.



> I mean something that is considered universally low.


You and only you have choose to judge it that harsh. It is just a perspective. I bet if you were to tell me what it was, I'd point out how it wasn't bad at all. (there is no wrong or bad in actuality)



> Something that breaks the honor code for all humans


.

The only honor code is what you yourself consider the honor code. No one enforces it on you. Society may have its own, but unless you let society speak for you, it has no truth in your experience.



> It is viewed that way because it should be.


Nah mate. It's viewed that way because it's viewed that way.

There is no "should" in reality.

Unless you subscribe and thus grant reality to such concepts. But then it only takes on apparent reality. Never actual reality.

Bless your heart, mate, I love and appreciate the honesty deeply. Thank you.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I heard Karma as a concept was created in Asia as a form of mind control because something like 99% of the wealth is controlled by less than 1% of the population so to stop people from doing something about the unfairness of this situation and rising up in arms they brainwashed people into believing it was their karma. So if you are a poor untouchable street cleaner it is essentially your fault or destiny/karma so if you are good and work hard maybe next life you might get a better situation or a better cleaning brush or something.


----------

